# Never Ever Purchase A Hilton Grand Vacation Club Time Share!!!



## HGVC VICTIM (Dec 28, 2015)

A message to all fellow share holders, especially those in the U.S.:

If you are ever considering purchasing a Hilton Grand Vacation Club time share, DO NOT DO IT!

So many vulnerable people are being offered a free 3 night visit to Orlando in one of their properties. Naturally, you must attend one of their seminars while you are there. I repeat DO NOT DO IT!

They will tell you anything you want to hear, but believe me, they are liars. Once you are a timeshare owner, they have you bent over a barrel and is impossible to get out. This sort of activity should be illegal and is a total bait and switch once you sign.

Take my advice...never ever get roped into this - it is a total scam full of thousands of trapped victims that can't get out.

I purchased 5100 points per year package for $23,000 U.S.  I want to sell and they only offered me $9,000 plus a 25% sales commission fee.  Yet, I was told  how my share would never depreciate and would only appreciate - it's a lie.

They also told me the Atlantis property in Nassau would become a part of the group very soon and they were just finishing the 'deal' to make this happen.

That was 3 years ago and it was untrue, the sales rep totally lied to my family.  It's no wonder there's a revolving door with their sales reps as there is zero integrity.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 28, 2015)

I am sorry about your situation.  Usually buying from a developer is a bad deal. I can only say that if you stick around you can learn how to use what you own to maximum benefit.  There are many here who are in your shoes. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Dec 28, 2015)

Most of us like our HGVC memberships. The key is to not commit to buy something you cannot afford or won't use. Since you're already past that, you should learn to use your membership and see if you enjoy it. And whatever you do, don't ever attend a presentation of any kind. 

When you sign any contract, you are only going to get what the written contract says. Just about all timeshare sales people will lie about stuff, but you can tell it is a lie because it won't be in the contract and then you just tell them you won't sign the contract because it doesn't say everything that they told you.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 28, 2015)

*Welcome to Tug, now you can get some Good Info*



HGVC VICTIM said:


> A message to all fellow share holders, especially those in the U.S.:
> 
> If you are ever considering purchasing a Hilton Grand Vacation Club time share, DO NOT DO IT!
> 
> ...



You mention some things that members on Tug have been stating on this bulletin board all the time.

Almost everyone on this site agrees that all timeshare sales people tell you things that aren't true or are inflated truths to get one to buy the product that they are selling.  Having the Atlantis Property in HGVC would be good however, there are many other nice properties that HGVC are adding to the system and many other great properties that are already in the system.  Furthermore, the RCI trading company provides many other opportunities to stay all over the world.

Another point of agreement of most on this site is that buying from the developer, Hilton or any other company, is a bad idea since the price is very inflated. You can buy resale for about 1/4 of the price that Hilton is selling their product for with all the same benefits except for Elite Status.  To put that in perspective, you can buy some other timeshares for as little as $1.  

You must have purchased your timeshare since you wanted a good vacation.  Now you own it.  Learn to use it to your best advantage and perhaps you will want to buy some resale timeshares for a fraction of what you paid for the first one like many of us have.  Then instead of a nice one week vacation you can vacation nicely for about 120 days a year like we do.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 28, 2015)

Dear "VICTIM" ....

So you own it this timeshare. It is part of your financial history. 

GET OVER IT! You surely have gone to a bad movie, worn a ugly shirt, etc.

This is just more expensive life lesson ... learn to use it OR give it away.


----------



## DEScottzz (Dec 28, 2015)

I paid too much for my Marriott destination points, too, but I'm still enjoying them. If I ever buy any more, I will buy resale. 

And as far as costly mistakes, I've done worse than the MVC points. For instance, like not selling my oil stocks a year back.


----------



## onenotesamba (Dec 28, 2015)

As someone who bought resale and feels like I got a pretty good deal, I have to say that I'm coming at this from exactly the opposite point of view.

My account has been online for less than a week, and I've already booked an Open Season stay for MLK Day weekend in Vegas.  I was planning the trip, anyway, but now I'm paying _less_ for a 2 bedroom condo, than I was prepared to spend for a hotel room.  And I can invite friends to stay with us and split the already-low cost of the suite.

And on the heels of that, I'll have a work thing in Orlando on a Monday evening, so my spouse and I are going to go down a few days early and book another Open Season stay to have a nice relaxing weekend away, and my Employer's paying the airfare (for me, at least).

Not to mention that we're taking my brother-in-law and his wife and kids to Hawaii this summer, using the points from a VIP Package we purchased--we're stretching those points so even though VIP Packages might not be super cheap, it's a lot less expensive than taking a big family vacation and paying for hotel rooms.

My sister is a single parent, with a kid going off to college next year.  She doesn't have a lot of money sitting around just waiting to be spent on vacations.  But we can use our points to get a 2 bedroom on a beach somewhere, and I can cash in some miles to get them an airline ticket to join us on a great vacation.

Not to mention some of those ridiculously cheap RCI last call weeks.  The idea that I could get a week in oh-let's-say-Aruba for less than $300 on six weeks' notice?  I can see myself doing something like that, if I could find a reasonable airfare.

As a value proposition, I think my HGVC membership was a really smart purchase (I bought resale after months scouring TUG)  and I'm already thinking of lots of ways that I can get the most of it.  I'm sorry that the OP paid more than necessary, and it's too bad that none of those promises made it into the purchase contract, but as for the value of HGVC--I see it very differently.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 28, 2015)

Im going to modify your subject line, Never Ever FINANCE a purchase from ANY timeshare developer, always buy resale and pay cash.  

If you cant pay cash or resist the temptation you have no business going to a presentation. Timeshare salesman will appeal to any base human instinct that will work to get you to buy.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 28, 2015)

HGVC VICTIM said:


> They will tell you anything you want to hear, but believe me, they are liars...



You are preaching to the choir.  The common refrain here is...
"How do you know a TS salesman is lying?... His lips are moving."

But this is hardly exclusive to HGVC. It applies to the industry as a whole.
The hard-sell is designed to hook peep on the "word" of the sales-weasel.
Would you buy a car that way?

A shame, really, since once past the sales-division, HGVC itself is among the more consumer friendly TS networks out there.
.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 29, 2015)

HGVC VICTIM said:


> I purchased 5100 points per year package for $23,000 U.S.  I want to sell and they only offered me $9,000 ...


5100 points, that seems like an odd ball number of points?

HGVC is willing to give/get the OP $9,000 for 5100 points?  That's more than twice the market value.  You can get 5000 points for $2500 on the open market.  Why would HGVC offer so much money, for so few points?


----------



## David M (Dec 29, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> 5100 points, that seems like an odd ball number of points?



Our 1BR Gold at the Grand Waikikian is 5100 points ... however, we paid US$30K for it ... retail.  

From our perspective, the OP got a "good deal"  

We love HGVC resorts, their system, and have subsequently bought resale.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 29, 2015)

David M said:


> Our 1BR Gold at the Grand Waikikian is 5100 points ... however, we paid US$30K for it ... retail.
> 
> From our perspective, the OP got a "good deal"
> 
> We love HGVC resorts, their system, and have subsequently bought resale.


Hmm, my bad for never paying attention to 1-BDRM points, but 5100 still seems weird to me. 

To me, the best thing the OP could do is pick up a resale for a good price and bring the avg price/point down. That or just sell it back to HGVC and be done with it.

If the OP has a loan on the TS, I've known HGVC owners that purchased from HGVC trade the TS back, pick-up something with more points, negotiate a better interest rate (reducing their payment, but getting more points), reduce their MF, and get more bonus points. Win-Win.


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 29, 2015)

David M said:


> Our 1BR Gold at the Grand Waikikian is 5100 points ... however, we paid US$30K for it ... retail.
> 
> From our perspective, the OP got a "good deal"



My first thought was $23,000 for 5100 points...it could have been a lot worst.  I thought maybe it was EOY.  We have seen people pay $56,000-$80,000 which I find absolutely mind boggling.  

Exchange it via RCI and get  2 bdrm unit in high season.


----------



## wgallen8 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Thanks Tug*

I attended the same presentation in November, but I already knew about TUG. My resale purchase of 5,000 points for $2,000 should be finalized in January, 2016.Thanks TUG for educating and saving us a lot of money.


----------

